# Question re injections



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello ladies

I wonder if someone can help. I am due to start my injections of Menopur for the first time. I am due on tomorrow, my paperwork says to inject on day two which would be sunday but I have to contact the Fertility department on day of AF to inform them which obviously I cant do because it is the weekend. So should I wait until I have spoken to somebody on Monday before I start injections? I remember the nurse saying I could start between day 2 and 4 but it doesn't mention this on my paperwork and I had my pre IUI chat 3 months ago so it all seems a bit of a distant memory! I have tried getting intouch with the fertility department but have not had a response


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

You usually start injections on Day 2 or 3 of period. So if AF comes tomorrow Monday should be ok to have scan and start injections, either ring them first thing Monday or go there in person when they open. I don't think waiting til Monday will do you any harm, they need to check the antral follicle count and lining and if you have already started injections on Sunday that might affect result.  x


----------



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankyou Mel. They didn't mention a scan before I start injections. Think first scan for me is day 8


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah ok, I thought they had to do a baseline scan to check your lining and that everything looks ok before you start the drugs. They do at my clinic but guess everywhere is different. x


----------

